# Cordless Tool Collection



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zac said:


> These are the ones who help me get the job done. I remember not long ago when Milwaukee had only 4 cordless tool options. How have times changed!
> I'm always looking for an excuse to buy more, except money just doesn't grow on trees! Anybody else have any pics?


Good stuff, I hope you put them back in your truck..:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

That's sekzi!

What's the lil one in front of the circular saw? Looks like some kind of rotozip type tool.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That my friend is my new dental insurance!
It actually is an oscillating tool. I had to buy it to enlarge some puck holes that were cut in a built in. 
I now use it for opening grout/tile when mounting under cabinets.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oscillating tool, or do you mean a rotary tool, like your standard Dremel?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Grogan14 said:


> Oscillating tool, or do you mean a rotary tool, like your standard Dremel?


My bad, I get that confused with multi, rotary, and oscillating!
Yes it is a rotary and still my dental plan.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I'm still finding an excuse to purchase an oscillating tool, for possibly cutting in boxes in stucco?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Buying one of those rotary tools on Amazon right now!

Just had to install a receptacle in a tiled bathroom for a fancy plug in electric toilet. It was a major pain in the arse.. could have used that rotary tool with a tile cutting tip.


zac said:


> I'm still finding an excuse to purchase an oscillating tool, for possibly cutting in boxes in stucco?


I have the oscillating multitool and use it all the time.. it's one of my favourites.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Buying one of those rotary tools on Amazon right now!
> 
> Just had to install a receptacle in a tiled bathroom for a fancy plug in electric toilet. It was a major pain in the arse.. could have used that rotary tool with a tile cutting tip.
> 
> I have the oscillating multitool and use it all the time.. it's one of my favourites.


Yes!, and it works sweet. The tip I use is a grout remover bit. Its not a wheel but a shank a ma bit. Also works well for cutting out plastic too.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

zac said:


> These are the ones who help me get the job done. I remember not long ago when Milwaukee had only 4 cordless tool options. How have times changed! I'm always looking for an excuse to buy more, except money just doesn't grow on trees! Anybody else have any pics?


Nice set on ya!!!
I'm in the market for a new set. I have been using dewault 18volt xrp for years.
Any recommendations as to replacements.
I had Milwaukee years ago , really disappointed with their durability.
Have they gotten a lot better since then?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I switched everything to Milwaukee M12 and that's all I use.. I love it.

The product line is extensive! And the fuel tools have some serious power.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Hmacanada said:


> Nice set on ya!!!
> I'm in the market for a new set. I have been using dewault 18volt xrp for years.
> Any recommendations as to replacements.
> I had Milwaukee years ago , really disappointed with their durability.
> ...


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Very happy with both my M12 and my M18 stuff. Came to it late, so almost all of it is Fuel, and the power is definitely serious. You hear a few complaints on here, but they could be from folks that wail on their tools, for all you know.


----------



## JRP (Apr 8, 2014)

I once had a collection that would rival yours. 

i have sold off almost all of my cordless and corded tools in favor of the new milwaukee fuel line up. the only corded tool i have left is a 850 rpm drill. 

i have the following m18 tools
fuel hammerdrill
fuel impact 1/4
fuel impact 1/2
fuel sawzall
m18 hackzall
m18 right angle drill

m12 hackzall
m12 hammerdrill
m12 impact
m12 right angle
m12 driver


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Most recent pic I could find, from last fall I think. All M18/fuel and M12/fuel however new tools have since joined the truck. I'll get an updated pic when work slows down


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I have used dewalt for years but as a bonus my boss gave me a m 18 set last week it has a drill impact saw all cir saw grinder I like them enough that tis week I bought a sds drill and a portaban


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Most recent pic I could find, from last fall I think. All M18/fuel and M12/fuel however new tools have since joined the truck. I'll get an updated pic when work slows down


Thanks,
I like the set up. I made a disastrous mistake of throwing away the containers the cordless items came in.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Had some problems with Milwaukee but they bent over backwards to make me happy. The warranty replacements they sent me have worked fine.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

zac said:


> Thanks,
> I like the set up. I made a disastrous mistake of throwing away the containers the cordless items came in.


I know what you mean. Everyone thinks having the cases for these things is too much to have around. Well, if it is soft sided bags I get it. I don't care for them as tool storage but I think the tools take more of a beating when they don't get stored properly.

I have wondered more than once if a customised medium Bosch L-Boxx would work great for storing multiple tools from one range. I think given the size of the L-Boxx you could fit three or four M12 tools such as the drill, impact, rotary, and possibly the oscillating tool, along with a couple of batteries. Maybe? I don't know. I just wish Bosch would offer the L series boxes here in the States in multiple RAL colours like the parent manufacturer Sortimo does. I don't know if Bosch is the sole distributor of Sortimo in the U.S. or not but a search brings up some nice colours that match the various tool companies pretty well. 

Here's a pic of the various colours. And you can mix and match the handles and latches as well. The company logos are customised. My understanding is you can buy the cases(mixed and matched) with no logos on them. At least in Europe.:whistling2:











Uh, I forgot Knapheide is a U.S. distributor for this brand but I cannot remember if they only do the van rack systems or the boxes as well. And it may well have been Tanos' Systainers that are customer selectable as to body, latch, and handle colours. The Sortimo may only be custom ordered with logo and all that. I could not find a configurator on Sortimo's site but did on Tanos. Sorry for the misspeak in the post.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Satch said:


> I know what you mean. Everyone thinks having the cases for these things is too much to have around. Well, if it is soft sided bags I get it. I don't care for them as tool storage but I think the tools take more of a beating when they don't get stored properly.
> 
> I have wondered more than once if a customised medium Bosch L-Boxx would work great for storing multiple tools from one range. I think given the size of the L-Boxx you could fit three or four M12 tools such as the drill, impact, rotary, and possibly the oscillating tool, along with a couple of batteries. Maybe? I don't know. I just wish Bosch would offer the L series boxes here in the States in multiple RAL colours like the parent manufacturer Sortimo does. I don't know if Bosch is the sole distributor of Sortimo in the U.S. or not but a search brings up some nice colours that match the various tool companies pretty well.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. That is a worthy idea to look into. 
And by the way this is not just for Milwaukee cordless peeps, some of y'all need to represent!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zwodubber said:


> Most recent pic I could find, from last fall I think. All M18/fuel and M12/fuel however new tools have since joined the truck. I'll get an updated pic when work slows down


This is where I store my 18-28 volt cordless. It's called the tool corral and the tools are rounded up if called for.

My daily usage comes from a care package labeled well "The package".
Since I primarily work residential these tools are sufficient for the various tasks that a residential guy comes across.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Zac, glad to help. I have been mulling over the 12v system tools for awhile. I already have an 18v drill and impact so that sorts the heavier duty work nicely. I REALLY like Bosch stuff but the Milwaukee system has a lot of tools available. I honestly don't know how many different tools I really need/want. I think a drill/driver would be a must along with maybe a rotary tool. In trying to look forward to a post-work retirement(I am hoping to hang it up at 55) I have lately been considering things that would work well in other pursuits.

I enjoy restoring straight razors and would kind of like to get into making Victorian and Steampunk flavoured items. Rotary tools are indispensable for this sort of work along with a drill for assembling and disassembling things. It is not necessarily 'crafting' but a bit more down and dirty with brass brazing, grinding, and other suet producing procedures. I saw some smaller "boxxes" on the Sortimo site that fit into the L-Boxxes. I think a couple of these, one for sorting rotary bits and the other for drill/driver bits could be superb and when fitted in the larger case along with the tools would make a great storage solution. I hope you find something that works.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Good luck on the retirement. I would purchase a corded rotary tool for the work you are contemplating. Then again I really don't know what steampunk is!


----------

